# Fragen zu Luftkühlern (DRP4 &  Shadow Rock Pro SR1 Tower)



## Antrox887 (27. September 2022)

Guten Tag be quiet!-Team,

ich habe 2 Fragen:

Frage zum Shadow Rock Pro SR1:​Passt mein be quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1 Tower Kühler auf ein AM4-Mainboard mit dem AM4-Mounting Kit?
In Internetforen liest man, dass er passt. Auf der bequiet Homepage finde ich dazu nichts bzw. er ist nicht in der Kompatibilitätsliste aufgeführt.


Frage zum Dark Rock Pro 4:​Laut be quiet! Information (auf der Homepage) hat es unter dem Dark Rock Pro 4 unter dem Lüfter 40mm Platz für RAM-Riegel.
Auf dem Bild (s. Anhang) ist aber ein G.Skill Trident RGB montiert, welcher eine Höhe von 44mm hat.
In Internetforen liest man von 46mm Platz unter dem Lüfter.
Oder kann der vordere Lüfter auch einige mm nach oben gesetzt werden?

-> Welche Höhe darf RAM haben um unter den Lüfter zu passen?


----------



## be quiet! Support (28. September 2022)

Hi, 

Der Shadow Rock Pro SR1 unterstützt keine Montage auf dem AM4 Sockel.
Hier gibt es kein Montagematerial.

Bei dem Dark Rock Pro 4 kann der Lüfter in der Front etwas höher gesetzt werden. 
Damit gewinnt man bis zu 46,8mm Platz unter diesem.

VG

Marco


----------



## Antrox887 (28. September 2022)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Der Shadow Rock Pro SR1 unterstützt keine Montage auf dem AM4 Sockel.
> Hier gibt es kein Montagematerial.
> ...


Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------

